

Get a liberal arts B.A., not a business B.A., for the coming artisan economy - petethomas
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/get-a-liberal-arts-b-a-not-a-business-b-a-for-the-coming-artisan-economy/

======
BruceIV
There are some good points here about there being a future in the job market
for humans doing things that computers can't (the article defines "artisan" in
terms of "personal flair"), but I think the Harvard prof being interviewed is
trying a bit too hard to justify the applicability of a traditional liberal
arts education to those sorts of jobs.

------
nether
let's do the fork in the garbage disposal! let's do the fork in the garbage
disposal!

